# Cigar Bar-BQ at Slippery Rock Cigars



## Joe196220-cr (Jun 24, 2008)

Saturday, July 19 2008 ... Cigar Bar-BQ 2008! - We are having our 3rd annual Cigar Bar-BQ.

Lots of Cigar Smokin, Deep-Fried Turkey, Hamburgers, Hotdogs and Locally Grown Corn on the Cob, Beer, Scotch, Wine, More Cigar Smokin, New Friends, Great Times, Games, Half Dressed Women, Half Dressed Rob, More Cigar Smokin, Campfire, Horseshoes, In Store Specials, Free Cigars and the Blowin' Smoke Pod Cast recording with Mr Rob Heming.

You get ALL this for ONLY 25 bucks.

Kicks off at: 2pm

To order your tickets, see me at the store, or order online at: http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/view_ ... IGZLICH187

Directions: Click Here

Hotel Info: Email me at [email protected]


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I activated your event in the Events Calendar too, Joe.


----------



## Joe196220-cr (Jun 24, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you!


----------

